# Accutrons - They're Like Buses



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to admit, I've wanted an Accutron since hearing about the humming, about a year ago (which is when I realised that my watch obsession wasn't something I had to suffer alone, there's a whole bunch of support groups out here on the web), but as a collector of (mainly) Timex's, they always seemed a little too expensive for my tastes and I never found the right one.

I've been working in San Franciso this week, and went along to my favourite flea market and managed to snag a working Accutron for Â£25, which is my sort of cash! It's not the prettiest I've seen (photo's to follow) but it works, had its original strap (past saving, sadly) and was definitely the right cash. Interestingly, it's the 219 movement, with just a single coil.

Then, when I got home last night, a package from Illinois had arrived, containing (amongst other things) a very nice 1970's stainless Accutron, non functioning, but a steal at just over Â£12 plus delivery. I tried a battery in it and it didn't do what I hoped it would - sparking into life. The setting crown on this one is not seating properly, pushed right in it still sets the hands, and if I pull it into the "set" position, it comes straight out and I'm wondering if this is what's stopping it working.

On the 219 movement, there's a very obvious button which is pressed to remove the crown, but on the 2180 it's not so obvious. There are a number of screws around where I would expect to turn/press/screw/lever something to remove the crown, one of which is recessed, and looks to be the most likely to hold things in place, but nothing helps keep that stem in place.

Can anybody enlighten me with suggestions on what the problem may be with this watch? I'm reasonably profficient at watch repair, but as this is my first Accutron repair, I don't want to go all experimental without a clue 

Cheers

Dick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dick Browne said:


> On the 219 movement, there's a very obvious button which is pressed to remove the crown, but on the 2180 it's not so obvious. There are a number of screws around where I would expect to turn/press/screw/lever something to remove the crown, one of which is recessed, and looks to be the most likely to hold things in place, but nothing helps keep that stem in place.


Dick,

On the 2180, it is the recessed small screw that hold the stem (far left hand screw in copper coloured plate below)....but if it has been undone too much, then the threaded lever will have become dis-engaged and then your only course of action is to remove the hands and dial to re-attached the lever to the threaded screw.

Another possibility that I've seen is that the thread is stripped either on the lever or the screw.

And a third possibility is that the "peg" on the lever is worn away and therefore cannot engage with the stem.

When you turn the recessed screw clockwise, does it just turn endlessly?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, the screw did tighten down, but I'm not sure it's tightening down correctly, it looks like there's some rust on the other side, and I suspect part of the hack mechanism may have gone. Does anybody have any pictures of what the other side of the mechanism (under the face) should look like, pref a day-date, but any 218 series would be useful

Dick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dick Browne said:


> Does anybody have any pictures of what the other side of the mechanism (under the face) should look like, pref a day-date, but any 218 series would be useful


If you want to see the hand setting mechanism, you'll need to see a photo without the day and date wheels in place. 

Edit: I'll get a photo done over the weekend.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a good point, Silver Hawk. And if anybody saw where that spring went...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Will this help?


----------

